# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Conditional Formatting - setting up a icon set rule for traffic light icons??

## David Johnstone

Hi all,

First post here so apologies if it is unclear at all.

I want to add in a Conditional Formatting Icon Set New Rule so that I get a traffic light icon based on a set of values from the sum of 2 columns. When I try to set the rule up I get the error message that "one or more data values overlap".

I have tried to put in the 'New Rule Format' having the 'Value' in (i.e. >=8) and the 'Type' as "Number" - but this doesn't work.

How do I create the rule that allows me to have the below icons showing when the cell has the below number ranges:

Green icon = 0-8
Amber icon = 9-17
Red icon = 17-25

Thanks

----------


## JosephP

if the first range includes 8 the second has to be >8 and not >=8

----------


## David Johnstone

Very simple.... it works. Thank you    :Smilie:

----------

